# What Anubias sp. is this? (Plant ID)



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I recently bought an Anubias plant from my LFS that I was wondering if you guys would do me a favor in helping me identify it.

To me, from the pictures I found on Florida Aquatics website (my LFS gets their plants from Florida Aquatic Nursery) I think it looks like any of the following species, but not 100% sure which:
Anubias afzelii
Anubias 'Congensis'
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia
Anubias 'Lanceolata'
Anubias gigantea

Here's the photo (hi-res one can be found here):









If you know what it is, please let me know as I may order some in the future if it survives my african cichlids...

~Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone? There has to be someone here who can take an educated guess or look in a plant encyclopedia if you own one...


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Plants can grown in the sand that well? IS it nania


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Which ever it is, I recommend attaching it to a rock or piece of wood. If you are going to plant it, don't bury the rhizome (like it appears you have done in the pic), or else it will rot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

It's weighted down with lead on top of the sand, not buried in the sand.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks life Afzelii to me. I have that variety in a few of my tanks and they all look a bit different depending on light levels, CO2, nutrients, etc. Even if it is one of the other var you posted, the care is the same.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

That plant is Anubias minima. It's regularly distributed by Segrest farms which puts it in a lot of fish stores. I have a number of them growing. They aren't very hardy compared to A. nana but do ok if you attach them to wood. I believe they are more of a bog type plant than an aquatic plant as they do much better if the leaves can reach above the water surface.

Andy


----------

